# Hab ein Problem bei Cool Edit Pro 2.0



## M-Key (19. Dezember 2004)

Hey Leute,ich bitte um eure Hilfe,
Wenn ich bei Cool Edit Pro. 2.0 ein Song übertrage,kann ich die Stimme (Volume) nicht verändern....also ich schieb das Teil hin und her,aber der macht nix...woran liegt das?

Noch eine Frage: Mein Cool Edit.... ist auf English...kann ich das auf Deutsch machen


----------

